# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Cần Drive mới nhất cho main ASUS P5KPL-VM

## kimchingon

anh em nào có úp dùm, hay lên trang chủ asus tìm hộ phát!!!
thanks

----------


## newgyping

bạn chưa nói rõ là cần driver gì ? 

bạn nói cụ thể hơn đi rồi mình up lên cho driver mới nhất .
đây là driver vga mới nhất ver : 6.14.10.4885 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=j3opcn1x

----------


## slight_wind01

đang download về rồi, cảm ơn anh tuấn nhiều!

----------

